# Hi there



## Tayous (Mar 12, 2020)

New to the forum and looking for advice on smoking  and making summer sausage! Been smoking for 20+ years but been really smoking for only about 6 years.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 12, 2020)

welcome from pa, lots of great people here.  so jump right in.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome from ND
Use the search form on home page and you will come up with numerous topics . I'll start you out.




__





						Search results for query: Summer sausage
					





					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  
Forum member 

 disco
 has a wonderful summer sausage recipe that I have used a few times.

JC 

*Summer Sausage OFG style*

500 g beef

500 g pork

3 g cure #1

18 g salt

2.7 g pepper (coarse)

5.4 g sugar

3.7 g garlic powder

3.5 g mustard seed

2.5 g onion powder

1.8 g nutmeg

0.7 g dried basil

1.2 g coriander seed

0.2 g  marjoram

Fibrous casings.


----------



## disco (Mar 18, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.
> Forum member
> 
> disco
> ...


Blushing here.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forem from NorCal! Looks like you got an answer to you question....


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome to the site!


----------

